# 08 sportsman 300 tire fitment



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

ok guys, i am asking for a freind, his wife has a 08 sportsman 300, how big of a tire can he fit on it with out a lift, he is looking at a used set of 26's. thanks for any info


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I'd go with some 26's. If it is the same as a Hawkeye (which I think it is) then 26's should be about the limit.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ I agree.


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks guys, i will let him know.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

No prob dude.


----------

